# RIP Einstein/Cody Chrome



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

It has been over a year since I released you from a life that had become too hard, and hope you are once again running free in those proverbial greener pastures. 
I have loved several horses , but you will always remain the one with that little special spot, above all others in my heart

Cody Chrome, ApHCC supreme Member of the Breed, AHAA year end hi point jr performance horse, all three years as a jr horse, Alberta Horse improvement 'Classic' in performance, too many other awards to mention, faithful companion on many rides in the mountains, my strong supporter, helping me through a year of breast cancer, and who my two sons referred to, in jest, as my third and favorite son-

The poem I wrote, when I knew that day would come in the near future:


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a beautiful poem. How often do our hearts have to break? Loving something is never easy in the end....yet the joy one finds along the way leaves us with such wonderful memories.

It's so bitter-sweet....but the end is always the same for everyone of gods creatures.

We're lucky to have had them, and I like to think, they're lucky to have had us too.....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I just hate when we have to let our very best friends go before us. We're blessed while they're here but oh my, the pain when they leave. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

There remains a whole where a loved one was. You're a luck lady to have had the special connection and he was a lucky guy to have such a caring person.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What a beautiful poem you wrote Smilie. I'm sorry you lost a 4-legged friend.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful poem. RIP Cody Chrome.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I just looked at this post, responding to a post by a returning member, who lost a horse, and thought no way is Photobucket going to take away pictures of my Einstein, nor the poem I wrote, dedicated to him!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry, if I bored anyone by re visiting this old thread and pain, but just had to do it
Christmas season does that to me, as I have suffered my biggest losses then
My mother died near Christmas, my best friend died on Christmas Eve,and I was diagnosed with breast cancer, just before Christmas, some 20 years ago
Thus, it is not a good time of the year for me,and I miss riding my Einstein, over the snowy fields, telling him my troubles,that I only his ears often heard.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful poem. The last line really hits home hard. 

I remember some of these pictures of your horse from another forum, that we both frequented, what feels like so many years ago.

Although I'm a bit behind, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this. Such a beautiful tribute to the dearest of friends.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Beautiful poem for a beautiful friend. I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------

